# 1" threadless audax forks



## g00se (25 Jan 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking to build a budget audax/all-year bike. I have a frame with carbon forks but the forks are suspect (corrosion on the alloy crown where it bonds with the carbon fibre). So I'm unexpectedly looking for more forks.

This one is a 1" threadless - with about 17cm of steerer - with clearance for guards and eyelets. So something like that would be ideal. 

Many thanks.


----------



## accountantpete (6 Feb 2011)

I have a pair recently purchased off eBay as 1 1/8th but actually 1" - would need £20 posted for them.

They are Look HSC curved full carbons with 190mm of steerer - top of the range jobbies weighing in at 380g.

The bad bits are:

1. Slight bubbling near the alloy drop outs - on the top coat.

2. Very slight grazes to the main body - but no damage - otherwise very clean.

3. Very slight stem markings to the steerer.

4. The steerer is worn where the compression ring rubbed against it under braking at about 110mm from the bottom of the steerer. Nothing structural but if a new ring went on the same spot there might be a bit of play. Obviously if your compression ring sits a little higher or lower then there is no problem.


ps These are race forks - so no mudguard eyelets.


----------



## g00se (6 Feb 2011)

Thanks - but I've already bought a replacement pair.

I'll see if I can edit the title and mark as received.

Cheers...


----------

